# Chattooga county reports



## superman1275 (Nov 16, 2010)

whats the news around chattooga county? anyone seeing any rutting activity? anybody doing any good?


----------



## cooker338 (Nov 16, 2010)

I hunt close to the chattooga county line, and haven't seen a bit of chasing. Seen plenty of does but no bucks behind them yet.


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 17, 2010)

cooker338 said:


> I hunt close to the chattooga county line, and haven't seen a bit of chasing. Seen plenty of does but no bucks behind them yet.



where bouts do u hunt?


----------



## csgreen1 (Nov 19, 2010)

Get in the woods.Been some good bucks killed this week should be good next week also.


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 22, 2010)

yup should be on with this cold front coming in


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 28, 2010)

anybody seeing any rutting activity this weekend? i shot a doe that was in a group of 15-20 does and her hocks were as tan as her hide, a buck also got hit at the property i hunt and his hocks were hardly even stinkn.....but i seen a big 8 in front of trion school 10 yrds off the road guarding a doe that was bedded down from a small 6 pt...sooooo idk im confused?????????


----------



## csgreen1 (Nov 29, 2010)

Main rut is over but some does still coming in, last few days have been real slow.The week before thanksgiving was the best rut i have seen in years.


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 29, 2010)

csgreen1 said:


> Main rut is over but some does still coming in, last few days have been real slow.The week before thanksgiving was the best rut i have seen in years.


its over????? idk bout that in my neck of the woods....where bouts do u hunt?


----------



## badkarma (Dec 1, 2010)

It is just getting started on our land.  Saw a few chasing, but another week or 2 to the good stuff.


----------



## superman1275 (Dec 1, 2010)

badkarma said:


> It is just getting started on our land.  Saw a few chasing, but another week or 2 to the good stuff.



yeah me too we r finally starting to see some chasing


----------



## brkbowma (Dec 1, 2010)

They were running wide open 2 weeks ago in the Subligna area. I haven't seen a deer in a week.


----------



## csgreen1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Time for the second rut to kick in next week should be good.


----------



## superman1275 (Dec 17, 2010)

anybody seeing any deer?


----------



## mphull01 (Dec 18, 2010)

ive been to dry creek three days this week and seen zilch...


----------

